
Zuckerberg apologizes, promises reform as senators grill him over Facebook - Nevaeh
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/2018/04/10/b72c09e8-3d03-11e8-974f-aacd97698cef_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.c3ebc7207fda
======
CaptainZapp
This link just about says it all:

[https://www.wired.com/story/why-zuckerberg-15-year-
apology-t...](https://www.wired.com/story/why-zuckerberg-15-year-apology-tour-
hasnt-fixed-facebook/)

